# Woven Cable Scarf in Red - Free Knit Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Red is the color for Heart Health and this project from Crystal Palace Yarns is an intermediate pattern involving cabling.

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/m5-WovenCblScrf.html


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW.... That's a lot of cables... Sure does make a nice sturdy scarf...


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

At first, it looked like an Intrelac project to me


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for that link, Mrs B, I am going to use the pattern for a cowl.


----------

